# Cube personality test



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Cube test is a personality test to get to know someone in a unique manner. You have to have an imagination..otherwise it won't work.

THE CUBE

1)Imagine a large white room
2)In that large room, imagine a cube.
Is the cube clear or does it have colors?
Is the cube floating or is it on the ground?
Is the cube small,medium,or large?
3)Then imagine flowers.
Where are they inside the white room?
Are there a lot or a little?
4)Imagine a ladder inside the white room
Where is the ladder inside the white room?
Is the ladder small,medium,or large?
5)Imagine a horse inside the white room
Where is the horse located at?
Name three characteristics about the horse(ex.fun,crazy,mean)
6)Lastly...imagine a thunderstorm inside the white room.
Where it is?
How big is it?















THE CUBE ANSWERS

CUBE
The Cube represents yourself. The size of the cube represents your ego. Small cube represents a small ego. Medium cube represents an average ego. And large cube means you think your "The Sh!t"
If the cube is on the floor, that means your grounded and down to earth. If it's floating..that means your life is unstable and unpredictable. Lastly...if your cube is colored, that means you put on a front. But if it's clear..that means what you see is what you get from you.

FLOWERS
Flowers represent family and friends. If your flowers are close to your cube, that means you keep them close to you. If there is a lot..that means you have a lot of friends. And of course if there is a little, it means either your picky with people you let get close to you..or you just have little people to be close to you.

LADDER
The ladder represents ambition. A small ladder means you have little goals. A medium ladder means you have reachable goals. And a large ladder means, "I'm the next big time"
If your ladder is on your cube, that means your working on your goals right now. If it is away from the cube, that means you have them on hold, or your not working that hard to achieve them

HORSE
the horse represents your spouse and what type you would like. Example...Smart,Funny,Relaxed where the words you choose. Those are the characteristics you want in a spouse.

THUNDERSTORM
The thunderstorm represents your problems. If the thunderstorm is all over the room, that means your problems effects your whole life. It it's over the horse, that means your problems stem from your spouse...and etc.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

whoaaaaa

i had a tiny colored cube that floated, one flower in the corner of the room away from the cube, a medium sized ladder that was on the other side of the room from the cube, and a horse that was peaceful, beautiful, and loving, and the thunderstorm was huge and surrounded everything

so i guess that means:

i have a small ego, my life is unstable, and i put on a front. i have very few people in my life, and i keep them at a distance. i have reachable goals, but i have them on hold. i want a peaceful, beautiful, loving partner. and, my problems effect my whole life.

soooo ... seems accurate?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

That's really interesting. I thought of a small black cube on the ground. The flowers were on top of it in a vase and there were a few flowers there. The ladder was on the other end of the room and it was large. The thunderstorm as all over the room. As for what I imagined the horse to be well I had something else completly on mind when I chose its characteristics lol. 

So I suppose that means I have a small ego and I am grounded and down to earth. I also put on a front. I am close to a few people. I have huge ambitions and I am putting them on hold. My problems affect my whole life. It's fairly accurate!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm, lets see, I had a small clear cube floating directly in the middle of the room. I saw flowers sitting directly on top of my cube, the ladder was directly behind my cube, but up against the far wall. The horse was over in the left corner, and I couldn't think of any characteristics. And finally my thunderstorm covers the entire room, but was on the ceiling.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm. I shall try this.

Clear, small cube floating in the middle of the room.
One single rose in the front left corner.
A ladder (height of the room) in the front right corner (because I gave the room an attic).
Horse in the bottom left corner. I gave it no characteristics.
Thunderstorm covers the entire room.

So:
Small ego, unstable/unpredictable life, no front/disguise/mask, very few people kept an arm's length away, very ambitious (head in the clouds), goals on hold, no desire for a spouse, problems everywhere.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Small colorless cube floating, a lot of flowers (lavenders) all over the room, tall wooden ladder, and the horse... just a regular white horse. The thunders are on the side of the room, far from the cube, ladder or horse. Wut. Aside of me having unstable life and big goals I'm not sure if it's accurate. As for the horse, perhaps because I never imagine having a romantic partner, I find it difficult to picture it out.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The cube is clear and medium, its on the ground in the middle of the room.
Flowers are on the cube and they're about 3 or 4. (purple violets)
The ladder is next to the wall, and its medium.
A brown horse is in the middle of the room, its fun, nervous and beautiful.
The thunderstorm is in the middle and its medium.

An average ego, 3 or 4 closer people, I have medium goals but I do almost nothing to reach them, I have average problems but they effect my life completely.

Thats all okay but do I want a spouse who is nervous?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^maybe you want someone who would understand if you were nervous too? :s hmm

this is really interesting! (I love things like these ^_^)

-Mine was a small white cube on the ground. (small ego..with an uninteresting front?)
-A few bright pink flowers. um. a guy (who i've never spoken to) is holding them so i don't know what that would mean.. i think i did that part wrong :s
-Ladder: sturdy but kind of short. far away from my cube. it's true, i'm not working on my goals.
-Horse: peaceful, big, tall, beautiful, white-golden-glimmery-shiny ^_^ (i'm...superficial? :s)
-Thunderstorm: a very very torrential storm..inside of my cube. :um


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay then... The cube is large, black, and placed on the ground, much like the Kaaba. There are many coloured flowers placed inside a large vase on top of the cube. The ladder is leaning against the cube and it is large so that it can reach to the top of the cube. The horse is somewhere halfway between the cube and the wall, and it is large, brown, serene, and beautiful. The thunderstorm is very small and almost entirely obscured by the cube. 

So apparently I am down-to-earth, have a very large ego (?) and am very straightforward (??). Also I have very many friends (???) and I keep them and my family close to me. I also have a very large ambition and am doing a lot to reach my goals. Then my spouse should be beautiful and restful, and my problems are practically non-existent. 

It all seems to be exactly opposite from reality. :b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

That was interesting and accurate. My cube was small, grey, and on the ground. Small patch of flowers in front of the cube. Small ladder leaning against the cube. Horse was standing in the back of the room; it's calm, quiet, observant. Thunderstorm is all over the room except for where the horse is.

So... I have a small ego, I'm grounded, and I put on a front. I have very little friends/family but I keep them close. I have small goals but I'm working on them. I don't think the horse describes a spouse I'd want; I think the horse was me. :roll My problems affect my whole life except for the horse/spouse I don't have.. I don't know what that means.


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Cube -- Oooh. I have a medium ego (sounds right *cough*) and my life is unstable + unpredictable.
Flowers -- Ah, not so accurate. I don't have any friends. 
Ladder -- Yay for reachable goals! 
Horse -- Ehh.. I actually couldn't think about the horse. OH LAWD.
Thunderstorm -- My thunderstorm is in front of the big white room, it's like a jail.. oh.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

A big white cube floating in the middle of the room with many flowers surrounding it at its base.
Theres a medium sized ladder floating at the top right of the cube.
A poised, with its hoof in the air, white horse stands below to the right.
Theres a thunderstorm far back of the room to the left.


----------

